

Ask HN: Standard Java webapp for managing user accounts? - MarkMc

I&#x27;m creating a Java servlet-based web application that needs to have the standard user account functions such as:<p>- Creating a new user accounting including name, email and password<p>- Storing the user details in a JDBC database using a strong password hash<p>- Log in &#x2F; logging out<p>- Sending an email if the user forgot their password<p>- Allow user to change their profile details, including password and email<p>Is there a standard, open-source project I can use to save me the time of implementing this myself?
======
jnord
While perhaps not a Java webapp, Stormpath offers a User Management API that
may fit your need:

[https://stormpath.com/](https://stormpath.com/)

------
arisAlexis
if you are doing a university assignment, do it yourself..

~~~
MarkMc
If I was, I would.

